# Christmas



## don-tucker (Dec 20, 2011)

I would just like to wish all who post on here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
I have finnished till the weather gets a bit kinder,so see you all in the new year sometime.
All the best Don


----------



## chads (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## tel (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Don, and Merry Christmas to all y'awl as well!


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year.
George D. Britnell


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, to all on this site. 

    A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Maryak (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to all at HMEM

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dparker (Dec 21, 2011)

I also would like to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! A big Thank You goes out to Rick and all the moderators on this site.
don parker


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for education, inspiration and the knowledge that there are a really nice bunch of like-minded lunatics out there in the big wide world. :bow:

Merry Xmas

Jim


----------



## gmac (Dec 21, 2011)

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to everyone. A hearty THANK YOU to those who manage and keep this site alive.
Here's hoping the world learns something about peace and sharing from this website in 2012....

Cheers
Garry


----------



## prophub (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish everyone a safe and happy Holiday season!!

Shawn


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a successful and safe year in modelling for the new year.

Vincent Cutajar


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for another great year!!!! ;D

Be safe and have a wonderful festive season!!!
 th_wav

Andrew


----------



## rake60 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Merry Christmas everyone!*

This corner looks a little cramped right now.







It will be much more cramped in about four days. 
Grandma has been shopping for weeks... 

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my HMEM friends!!


----------



## woodnut (Dec 21, 2011)

*Merry Christmas HMEM*

Hope you get that special present you been sooooo good for this year!!!

John


----------



## MarioM (Dec 21, 2011)

¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!

Thanks to all.


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2011)

A Merry Christmas to you too Don and to all of HMEM!

Dave


----------



## larry1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of the HMEM group. larry


----------



## archer3d (Dec 22, 2011)

_*WISHING ALL A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS*_

Archer3d tom


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, and best wishes for a healthy, happy, and prosperous New Year!!

Bill


----------



## xatxtal (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello and a Merry Christmas and a happy New year to all
Just a minuet I am not so sure about you Australians and New Zealand'ers
I just occurred to me, now I know why I only get Little ( light) pressies from Santa. 
You bu*ers get em first, with the cost of fuel (hay and things) Santa has to economist so off loads the biggest and heaviest presents first. 
So we in the UK only get second best.
Well at least the USA only get whats left HO HO HO.
Just joking. :big:
The very best to all :bow:
Trev
PS the best pressies are things that measure very small.


----------



## jonesie (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas to all, and i hope you all get lots of things to make good chips with. jonesie


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy holidays to All!!!! ;D

Wishing everyone an amazing festive season and an awesome New Years!!!

Andrew


----------



## woodchip85 (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all of HMEM and there family's, and a big thank you to you all, without your support this year would have been difficult.
                th_wav      Happy Christmas & a safe and happy new year!    th_wav


----------



## Ken I (Dec 24, 2011)

The usual disclaimers......

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral, celebration of the winter/summer solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all; and a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2012, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures (the Mayan's won't be here next year), and without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of computer platform, or sexual preference of the wishees.

By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for her/himself or others, and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year, or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.

Regards,

        Ken.


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 24, 2011)

Best wishes to all.Have a safe and healthy new year


----------



## Antman (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah right Ken, and a happy Xmas to you and yours too. Also to all my HMEM friends and their families, and may you all have a blessed New Year. To all of you who keep Mayan time make your last a real blast.
  Best wishes,
   Ant


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 24, 2011)

Even though we can't celebrate it with you just now, all of us in our household would like to wish everyone a very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.


John


----------



## Groomengineering (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!! ;D

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## dsquire (Dec 24, 2011)

To All

At this time of year there is only one thing to say.

MERRY CHRISTMAS



Cheers 

Don


----------



## prof65 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all HMEM members, and a big THANK YOU for all the tricks that I learn here every day.

Roberto


----------



## AndyB (Dec 24, 2011)

Season's greetings to everyone.

May you receive all the health, wealth and/or happiness that you wish for.

Andy and Miranda


----------



## Ramon (Dec 24, 2011)

Seasons greetings to all,

Many thanks to those who post for our benefit and many thanks to those who respond

All the very best for the coming year - may it be as productive as you desire

Ramon and Sue


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 24, 2011)

As mentioned before, thank you moderators, members, & all contributors to this site.
may god bless you all & your families.

 John


----------



## Blue_Rock (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas from down under. Thanks to the mods and members for sharing your experience and tips. Wishing all a safe break and all the best in the coming year.


----------



## awJCKDup (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!
I'd like to take this time to thank all the mods for the excellant work making this the great site it is. Also thanks to all the contributors who have taken the time to document their builds, and everyone who has shared their projects and tips and sometimes their failures with us. It's the great people we have that makes this such a wonderful place to browse and spend time, Thank you all.

Have a wonderful holiday season, and a Happy New Year!

John


----------



## Path (Dec 24, 2011)

[size=10pt]*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Thanks to all for your dedication to HMEM.*[/size] th_wav

Pat H.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!

  I second all the the accolades and can't thank everyone enough for all the great info presented here by the members and the selflessness by which it is done. Thank you. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


  Ron


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

